# Feral pride rp (open server)



## Zenkiki (Feb 9, 2019)

A world run entirely by ferals. A magic goblet right out side of Feral FA forest, will transport you to a secluded land were you can do whatever you want as a feral. 
Come take a sip from the goblet and come to the feral land. All are welcome, but dont cause trouble please. Any underage people can come in as a feral cub or an adolescent to show their age and will have duties like adults do but have other jobs to perform. Come find your pride or clan and make your family grow.


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 10, 2019)

Bump
Officially came up with the circumstance and rules, it is now open to anyone and describes more of what it is for.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 12, 2019)

The last day to join before small events start to cause turmoil.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 12, 2019)

"Internal server error"


----------



## Aika the manokit (Feb 13, 2019)

As is my standard problem, I wouldn't know who to be their


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey @Ricky Sixgun
As far as i know, most joined as their sona's or oc's . They come from lots of different time periods and different worlds. And the goblet thing is just an excuse to get them all in the same place as ferals.
Feel free to take a peek at the server and if your still interested then stick around. Or not. up to you. =w=


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 13, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Hey @Ricky Sixgun
> As far as i know, most joined as their sona's or oc's . They come from lots of different time periods and different worlds. And the goblet thing is just an excuse to get them all in the same place as ferals.
> Feel free to take a peek at the server and if your still interested then stick around. Or not. up to you. =w=


Yeah it was meant to be an excuse for people to get to the world, so they could be whoever they wanted. 



Ricky Sixgun said:


> As is my standard problem, I wouldn't know who to be their


You could use whoever or whatever, preferably a carnivore, and not a herbavore as it makes things less troublesome, but besides being turned into a feral the rest is up to you. You are allowed to keep basic cosmetics that wont cause too much issue being a feral, so hats and sweaters are fine


----------

